# hgh frag dosing times?



## 1krazyrider (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok , so i started Frag today ,pinned 300mcg twice today am and post work out. Slight burning sensation both times , is this common? And is the general consensus on dosing times . All feedback appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Movin_weight (Jun 3, 2011)

what did you use to recon the frag with? Dosing time isn't as important as long as you either fast or several hours, or do cardio after pinning


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 4, 2011)

i like 500mcg am and pm, 300mcg is a good starting point and work up tho...its really effective for fat loss and always gives me some crazy vascularity...

as for the burn, what did u use to recon with? what brand research peptide?


----------



## 1krazyrider (Jun 4, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> what did you use to recon the frag with? Dosing time isn't as important as long as you either fast or several hours, or do cardio after pinning


I recon with bw and i try to wake up and pin then eat about an hr later , then pin prior to hitting gym . then do cardio mininium 30min.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Jun 4, 2011)

SwoleChamp said:


> i like 500mcg am and pm, 300mcg is a good starting point and work up tho...its really effective for fat loss and always gives me some crazy vascularity...
> 
> as for the burn, what did u use to recon with? what brand research peptide?


BW and Genx and i think its over a year old . I started 300mcg & 300 mcg. I get also a real hunger feeling shortly after. I try to wait at least an hr before eating in am . But try to get through my work out before grabbing a bite.


----------

